# Automatic to Manual shift bog down



## Decepticon (Oct 7, 2016)

I was just wonder when I put my car into Manual shift and I'm sitting at a light , I gun it and shift it into 2nd gear it Bogs down really bad. No matter what the RPMs are 3000,4000 or 5000 it will take a nose dive and then it will take off. Just curious what causes this? Thank You


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

That would happen if you back off to shift and the gear hangs before it changes.


----------



## BigJay718 (Feb 1, 2017)

My 1st gen auto would shift real funny at part throttle. Like it was trying to shift smoothly unless you were WOT


----------



## evolizzee (Feb 4, 2017)

Just get her tuned. Then it'll chirp tires into 2nd. ;P


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

This is for the gen 2 right? How many miles is on the car?


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm with Merc, how many miles on the clock?


----------



## Decepticon (Oct 7, 2016)

2nd Gen with 13000 Miles. I took off from a stand still today then I hit the shift button without letting off the gas and It took a hard nose dive. Like it forgot to shift and after a couple seconds it shifted fine. Only does it from 1st to 2nd gear.


----------



## BigJay718 (Feb 1, 2017)

Part throttle, or wide open?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

So uh...

The Gen 2 doesn't do manual shift mode. It's only a gear limiter (like if I wanted to to hold 3rd gear going down a hill, or not shift past 4th in stop and go traffic). When you change it to gear 2, it's not necessarily going to shift immediately. 

What you describe is probably because either the auto is slow about changing gear, its hitting the rev limiter or gone past the powerband, or it's just plain confused.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Decepticon said:


> 2nd Gen with 13000 Miles. I took off from a stand still today then I hit the shift button without letting off the gas and It took a hard nose dive. Like it forgot to shift and after a couple seconds it shifted fine. Only does it from 1st to 2nd gear.





jblackburn said:


> So uh...
> 
> The Gen 2 doesn't do manual shift mode. It's only a gear limiter (like if I wanted to to hold 3rd gear going down a hill, or not shift past 4th in stop and go traffic). When you change it to gear 2, it's not necessarily going to shift immediately.
> 
> What you describe is probably because either the auto is slow about changing gear, its hitting the rev limiter or gone past the powerband, or it's just plain confused.


Yeah, you are in L range WOT and try to press up arrow at redline? I'ts not the 10 speed ZL1 trans you have to shift it almost 1000 or so rpms before redline making it not as fun or engaging as a manual or the gen 1. My Subaru with actual manual shift auto trans is like that where you can't go redline and shift. you just hit the limiter and look like a n00b.


----------



## Decepticon (Oct 7, 2016)

wide open and half throttle.


----------

